# Discovery Channel



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Has Shaolin Kung fu on right now. It's Sunday 11:15CDT October 20
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2002)

What was the title? I'm sure it'll be repeated?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 28, 2002)

I have seen it before.
Bob :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

national geographic has had better shows on kung fu


----------

